
Microsoft now tops Google, Facebook in GitHub contributors - jonbaer
http://www.zdnet.com/article/from-open-source-hater-to-no-1-fan-microsoft-now-tops-google-facebook-in-github-contributors/
======
ch_123
Isn't Angular a Google project? Shouldn't at least some of those commits be
counted as some of Google's?

------
diggan
Isn't it funny how Github, the supposed "leader of open source" and basically
owner of the open source hosting/community, is nowhere near that list? Would
love to have the source to the tool they used to get the data, and try it on
github.com/github.

~~~
caseymarquis
Probably more to do with company size.

~~~
Ciantic
Indeed it is. Microsoft: 118000 employees, Github: 603 employees. I don't
understand why everyone expects Github to push more open source projects? They
are still fairly small company.

------
runesoerensen
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12504694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12504694)

------
morganK
How come Font-Awesome repositories has 10,654 contributors, but only 9,617 as
a company?

------
vorotato
F# undoubtedly helped them in this regard.

